# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  هاتف «آي فون» الذكي.. لعلاج التأتأة ,,

## زهور الامل

هاتف «آي فون» الذكي.. لعلاج التأتأة

بعد تصميم العلماء لبرامج مطورة لرصد أنماط 
النطق وتصحيحها
> قال باحثون في معهد هولينز الأميركي لأبحاث
الاتصالات HCRI، إنهم يسعون لتوظيف هاتف
«أي فون» الذكي، لعلاج التأتأة! ويشتهر معهد 
هولينز، ومقره في مدينة رونوك بولاية فيرجينيا،
بتخصصه في أبحاث اضطرابات النطق، 
وخاصة التأتأة. 
وحتى وقت قريب ظل المصابون بالتأتأة يتوافدون 
على المعهد بهدف الحصول على تقييم موضوعي 
لحالات النطق لديهم، بالاستفادة من تطبيقات 
الكترونية في الكومبيوترات. ولكن، ولزيادة درجة 
ملاءمة العلاج وتوافقه مع حالات التشخيص، 
وبهدف تمكين الأفراد من تقييم حالات نطقهم أثناء 
تجوالهم، صمم الباحثون في المعهد تطبيقات 
خاصة لهاتف «آي فون». ويمكن للهاتف 
الإنصات إلى أصوات أصحابه وإرسالها إلى 
الأطباء والاختصاصيين لتقييمها. 
وقام باحثو المعهد ببرمجة «آي فون» بوضع 
نظام رصد ومراقبة متطور يقوم بتقييم أنماط 
النطق، ووضع درجات لكل نمط، أثناء خضوع 
المصاب للعلاج من التأتأة. 
وخلال فترة تدريبه وعلاجه، وعندما يستخدم 
المصاب الجهاز أثناء تجواله، مثلا عند قيامه 
بالتسوق، أو تناوله الطعام في مطعم، أو وجوده 
في مكتب للأعمال، فإن الهاتف سيعرض على 
شاشته قياسات خاصة بـ«درجة الاقتدار 
الصوتي» عند نطق المصاب لأي جملة. وبالمقابل 
يقوم برنامج لعلاج التأتأة بالحصول على هذه 
المعلومات لكي يتخذ الإجراءات اللازمة لتحسين 


التدريب على النطق. 
كما يسجل الهاتف كل نماذج النطق المتنوعة لكي 
يدرسها اختصاصيو المعهد فيما بعد. وقال الدكتور 
رونالد ويبستر رئيس المعهد في بيان أوردته 
النشرة الإنجليزية لوكالة «بي آر نيوزواير» 
نهاية شهر يناير (كانون الثاني) الماضي، إن 
استخدام «آي فون» في علاج التأتأة قد فاق 
توقعات الباحثين، إذ قدم خلال الاختبارات التي 
أجريت على المصابين نتائج مقاربة للعلاج 
بواسطة الكومبيوترات المكتبية وتطبيقاتها < 

 
منقول 
ان شاء الله مشرفتنا الغاااليه مومكرر

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

ما شاء الله تطورات  .. خلنا نايمين بس احنا العرب..   :unsure:  :closedeyes: 

طرح لطيف

تحياتي

----------


## فرح

_لي عـــــــووووده ان شاء الله ..._

----------


## فرح

ماشاء الله 
زهـــــــوووور حبيبتي 
احسنتي اتياااار مووووفق يالغلا
يعطيك العااافيه 
ننتظر دوووم جديدك
تحياتي ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

تطور راائع
مشكووره خييه على هذا الطرح 
تحياتي لك دمت بخيير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

شيء حلووو والله
مشكووورة زهوور ع النقل الرائع
الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه
دمتي بوود
تحيآاتي...

----------


## زهور الامل

تسلموو اخواني ويعطيكم العافيه 
نورتوا الصفحه 
كل الشكر لكم

----------


## ملكه القلوب

أنجاااااااااااز مهم ورائع

يعطيك الف عاااااااااافيه يازهور

مودتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*تطور روعه :)*

*تسلم الإيدين حبوبه على الطرح ..~*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه ،،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

انجاز جميل جداً ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب
على النقل الموفق ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------

